# Hey DAE lots of great new bonus weeks but



## eschjw (Jul 28, 2010)

When I went to the DAE web site today, I saw many great new Bonus weeks for August and September. However, most of these new weeks were higher than normal (up to $599) and they do not show up on the exchange side. This is not normal. What is going on?  Thanks.


----------



## eschjw (Jul 28, 2010)

*All Gone Now*

All of the weeks are now gone. No way they were all taken. What just happened?


----------



## Ask DAE (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello, 

Thanks for your inquiry and feedback. We have recently solidified a relationship with a new trading partner.

This trading partner is sharing their bonus week feed (weeks within 60 days of check in date) with us. This will enhance our bonus week listings! But, while these particular weeks are listed as bonus weeks, we cannot use them for exchange because we pay a price for these weeks that exceeds the exchange fee. 

We hope this enhances the overall value of working with DAE. We had to take the feed down after a test this morning because we are still ironing out some International display issues. The weeks will be up again soon.  

Once again and always, thank you for your feedback


----------



## eschjw (Jul 31, 2010)

*New nice bonus (rental) weeks are back*

Thanks for the reply DAE. I see that the weeks are back now. Several nice Hawaii weeks for $499 and $599 are a great deal for somebody. I know that the 2 bedroom Point at Poipu weeks are a steal because I stayed there in May. I just used my last $99 bonus week certificate for St Pete, but could I have used it for this new type of bonus week? Just asking.


----------

